# Rules for rightly understanding the Sabbath....



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 13, 2016)

Doing a thought exercise on the recent attempt to facilitate removing the phrases “whole day” and "recreations" in the standards of the PCA as to the doctrine of the Sabbath (denying the command governs the whole day or prohibits recreating as well as our weekday labors). I think Murray is right when he said the Sabbath ethic is woven into the fabric of the system of doctrine of the Westminster Standards. The changes would also run afoul of the error of treating the fourth commandment differently than the rest, contradicting the rather significant answer to LC 99, What rules are to be observed for the right understanding of the ten commandments? Regarding the proposed changes, what are you thoughts? I have addressed this to some of the rules below; am I on track or did I miss apply the rule?_A. For the right understanding of the ten commandments, these rules are to be observed:_​1. That the law is perfect, and bindeth everyone to full conformity in the whole man unto the righteousness thereof, and unto entire obedience forever; so as to require the utmost perfection of every duty, and to forbid the least degree of every sin.​The loosening of the commandment as the overtures would turns it into one we can keep; whereas it is as perfect and complete as the other nine commandments. The command requires perfect obedience in all the duties commanded and sins forbidden for the whole day; which as with the other nine, only Christ kept perfectly.2. That it is spiritual, and so reacheth the understanding, will, affections, and all other powers of the soul; as well as words, works, and gestures.​The law is spiritual reaching to our very thoughts; hence even the thoughts of our daily labors and pleasures are forbidden as we are to focus upon the worship of God. And again, this is not for only an hour but for the whole day.3. That one and the same thing, in divers respects, is required or forbidden in several commandments.​Will a man rob God? The seventh commandment forbids us from taking things God appropriates for Himself, and the second commandment forbids idolatry and will worship; yet what is it to take it upon ourselves to stint and limit the time God determined (a whole day), and make it something less; often much less? The third commandment forbids taking His name in vain; yet what is it to take part of the day He has sanctified for His worship for our own week day labors or pleasures.4. That as, where a duty is commanded, the contrary sin is forbidden; and, where a sin is forbidden, the contrary duty is commanded: so, where a promise is annexed, the contrary threatening is included; and, where a threatening is annexed, the contrary promise is included.​The duty of the fourth commandment is to worship God and the sin forbidden is to not worship God on that day.5. That what God forbids, is at no time to be done; what he commands, is always our duty; and yet every particular duty is not to be done at all times.​We are not to be laboring when we have been called to worship the Lord; nor by consequence, pursuing our own lawful recreations and pleasures. Even acts of necessity and mercy are circumscribed by their particular circumstances as to their timing.6. That under one sin or duty, all of the same kind are forbidden or commanded; together with all the causes, means, occasions, and appearances thereof, and provocations thereunto.​Our works of laboring are forbidden on this day, and consequently our lesser works of recreating which merely fit us to do our lawful laboring.7. That what is forbidden or commanded to ourselves, we are bound, according to our places to endeavour that it may be avoided or performed by others, according to the duty of their places.​8. That in what is commanded to others, we are bound, according to our places and callings, to be helpful to them; and to take heed of partaking with others in what is forbidden them.​The final two rules address our duty to ensure that not only ourselves but those beneath us in place and station keep the Sabbath also.


----------

